# coworker threatened to rape me



## ridgelands (Jun 27, 2013)

management does nothing, as usual.


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

What happened?


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

your coworker was a female?


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

Quit your job and sue the **** out of them!


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Delicate said:


> Quit your job and sue the **** out of them!


This


----------



## ridgelands (Jun 27, 2013)

It was a a long time ago, around a year ago. She just resigned eventually. She added me on FB then never talked to me. Eventually I had to delete her as a contact because all of her statuses were clandestine putdowns aimed at me. And I mean all of them.


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

Why did you accept her facebook friend request after something like that?


----------



## VakarineMy (Oct 1, 2013)

What were the exact words used?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

should stop trolling.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## ridgelands (Jun 27, 2013)

stop replying everyone please. it's depressing. I'd make tons of topics and get ignored but just mention sex and the replies come rolling in.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

ridgelands said:


> stop replying everyone please. it's depressing. I'd make tons of topics and get ignored but just mention sex and the replies come rolling in.


Humans are attracted to scarce ressources. And to a guy with SA, sex is worth gold :yes

Thank you for wasting our time. Not that I planned on doing anything productive with that aforementionned time.


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

Mr Bacon said:


> Not that I planned on doing anything productive with that aforementionned time.


lol :lol

OP,

This was a year ago. Do you really feel threatened or just insulted? Let it go.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Relax it's just a game


----------



## ridgelands (Jun 27, 2013)

komorikun said:


> should stop trolling.


Meh I realized all your advice is just BS. I filled out tons of stuff on my online profile, made tons of posts, and still never get talked to. In other words, you're not giving "advice," you'll just find any way you can to criticize me and disagree with anything I say. Well I disagree with you wholeheartedly on this one.


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

ridgelands said:


> stop replying everyone please. it's depressing. I'd make tons of topics and get ignored but just mention sex and the replies come rolling in.


You didn't mention sex you mentioned rape... Was it a test to see if you'd get replies then?


----------



## ridgelands (Jun 27, 2013)

It really happened. I guess she didn't follow through since she couldn't get the opportunity to do it. I'm pretty sure she doesn't know my address.


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

How does a woman rape a guy exactly? That'd be difficult, would she tie you down but then it'd be unlikely you'd be able to get it up


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

bottleofblues said:


> How does a woman rape a guy exactly? That'd be difficult, would she tie you down but then it'd be unlikely you'd be able to get it up


Force feed him roofies and viagra maybe.


----------



## SilverWolf (Jul 1, 2013)

bottleofblues said:


> How does a woman rape a guy exactly? That'd be difficult, would she tie you down but then it'd be unlikely you'd be able to get it up


Strap on. You can guess what hole she's going to use...

Or she could sit on your face and smother you.

Or tie you up, get an erection pump, use it on you, then sit on it (I don't mean the pump for the last part)


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

SilverWolf said:


> Strap on. You can guess what hole she's going to use...
> 
> Or she could sit on your face and smother you.
> 
> Or tie you up, get an erection pump, use it on you, then sit on it (and by it, I don't mean the pump.)


Groce....

Personally if a female coworker threatened me with rape I'd say "don't threaten me with a good time sweet heart" and walk off.

Is just me though, I wouldn't take it seriously at all.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Nonsensical said:


> Groce....
> 
> Personally if a female coworker threatened me with rape I'd say "don't threaten me with a good time sweet heart" and walk off.
> 
> Is just me though, I wouldn't take it seriously at all.


I was thinking of something along the same lines :yes.


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

Nonsensical said:


> Force feed him roofies and viagra maybe.


 Lol! That made me laugh


----------



## ridgelands (Jun 27, 2013)

i'm just way stronger than her physically is what I'm guessing so she didn't dare.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Interesting that some posters don't seem to think rape against men is a real thing.
:/


----------



## NicoShy (Jun 11, 2009)

So was this a joke thread or real? If it's fake I'm reporting it!


----------



## ridgelands (Jun 27, 2013)

Like I said it's real, while I was on an online chat room they discussed me while I was in the room then one of them said, "So, am I going to rape this thing already?"


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

I guess you wish you got raped.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

While it's unlikely that she had the... well, strength to carry out the act (at least by herself) that doesn't mean it's a joke or funny. It's at least a massive case of sexual harassment.


----------



## Kibo tai Zetsubo (Aug 27, 2013)

Donnie in the Dark said:


> Interesting that some posters don't seem to think rape against men is a real thing.
> :/


I came on here to say the same thing. Obviously ignorance of how the male body works, and what the fear response does to a man.

This is no joke. I don't know how things work in the Philippines, but I would have called the cops.


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

ridgelands said:


> It really happened. I guess she didn't follow through since she couldn't get the opportunity to do it. I'm pretty sure she doesn't know my address.


I'm really sorry I read your reply in the wrong tone, I get being defensive. I'm sorry that happened to you.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

thread closed - conflicts.


----------

